# Treibball class and herding...



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Signed up for a Treibball class with Savannah. Taught it previously but like most of us it went to the wayside because of other commitments. It was at the Humane Society. So there was quite a mix of dog breeds there: Rottie, Mastiff mix, couple of Lab mixes, a cute little scruffy dog with a Jr. handler. Savannah and I really enjoyed it. She came home mentally tired (yeah) no small feat for this busy girl. I figured this would be a good opportunity to practice some of the skills we will need for herding. We also signed up for a herding instinct test in March. If she passes it than we will do the workshop following the test. Should be interesting!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck! My Aussie boy loves both of these sports.  Its tons of fun.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you think that the triebball helped with the herding commands?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper was already herding sheep, goats, ducks, and cattle before we started Treibball. I think it would have helped to an extent if he had learned Treibball first. 

I would recommend working on down or drop. As soon as they hear that word they need to hit the floor no matter where they are. Lots of dogs want to come back to their owners once they are given the command and then lay down in front of them. That is unacceptable. They need to stay close to the herd.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I will work on the down. I do a down as a lead out in agility. If I have any other questions do you mind if I ask you?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

agility collie mom said:


> Thanks for the information. I will work on the down. I do a down as a lead out in agility. If I have any other questions do you mind if I ask you?


Nope I don't mind at all.  Good luck, they both really are great sports.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to highjack, but I've been considering Treibball, I'd love to try actual herding, but I don't seem to be able to find any of it nearby. For those who have done a bit of both (Damon's mom....and anyone else). How do you find the dog enjoys the sports....any preference in the dogs do you find? I just have a feeling Caeda may find Treibbal a little less exciting, but I haven't done either....but that's just my feeling on it. I do have one bonus when it comes to Caeda, she does do a down at a distance really well....so I think she'd have a bit of an advantage with that 

My biggest problem (unrelated to anything you guys can do) is that it seems all of the Treibball classes are on weekends....and I work every second weekend. Would it still be worth doing if we missed every second one? I might be able to convince my DH to do the ones on my weekends, but I'd prefer for just one of us to be her "handler", just to make things more consistent for her (plus I'm the one who wants to do the extra activities with her anyway).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We did drop in treibball classes for a while with Mia. Sandy (PawzK9) was our instructor and she had done actual herding so it was interesting to hear her talk about the two. My agility trainer does them here at our club on occasion but my plate has always been full with nosework and agility.

It's not herding really at all. Dogs are smart enough to know it's not stock or anything remotely close to it and any breed can do treibball. It's more of a targetting game with the balls and training the dogs to obey directional commands than anything instinctual. I think any dog that likes training would like it. You will probably have more luck with a dog that already drives and pushes the ball on their own (Mia kicked with her front paws which wasn't allowed so we had to shape her to aim with her face lol). I do think herders are probably more inclined to be better at it- or at least some, mine weren't big ball players. They tend to like nipping at things and are more motion sensitive to things.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Greater Swiss said:


> Not to highjack, but I've been considering Treibball, I'd love to try actual herding, but I don't seem to be able to find any of it nearby. For those who have done a bit of both (Damon's mom....and anyone else). How do you find the dog enjoys the sports....any preference in the dogs do you find? I just have a feeling Caeda may find Treibball a little less exciting, but I haven't done either....but that's just my feeling on it. I do have one bonus when it comes to Caeda, she does do a down at a distance really well....so I think she'd have a bit of an advantage with that
> 
> My biggest problem (unrelated to anything you guys can do) is that it seems all of the Treibball classes are on weekends....and I work every second weekend. Would it still be worth doing if we missed every second one? I might be able to convince my DH to do the ones on my weekends, but I'd prefer for just one of us to be her "handler", just to make things more consistent for her (plus I'm the one who wants to do the extra activities with her anyway).


Oh there is no comparison Jasper would rather be working with real livestock. lol If you can find herding classes I would recommend them. He likes Treibball because he likes to be moving constantly. Even when it is bedtime I can hear him up chewing on antlers, nylabones, etc. And thats even after 6 hours of exercise a day.  We actually picked up Treibball because I couldn't find anything else for us to do. We train and compete in Flyball, Carting, lure coursing, herding, tracking, etc. And it just turned out he loves it. However he has always had a fetish with balls (He loves Flyball as well!).


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'll admit I haven't searched TOO hard around here for actual live herding, there might be some, but my initial quick searches haven't found anything. I'll have to look. Caeda might do well, and maybe even enjoy Triebball, but the live herding would be the way for her. She has a gigantic jolly ball though, and she has "brought it" to me across the yard before....several times. She might get frustrated though at not being able to just chase it and push it around at high speed like she usually does 
If I can find a Triebball class that isn't just on weekends I might give it a shot....though I don't want to once again get involved in something where I'm definitely going to miss every second class


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Got into the herding instinct test. Woohoo. Should be a hoot. I figured that the Treibball class would give me a better idea of what I should be doing I am sure instinct will kick in for Savannah lol


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Third class and Savannah is really getting it. Found some videos that are helpful. http://www.livingwithdogs.us/classes/treibball.html Have been doing the exercise where she has to line herself up with me. Asked the instructor is she will continue this class because the foundations require a lot of focus which really wipes my girl out. She is pushing the ball with her shoulders and figuring out how to get behind and push straight to me. Yeah!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

agility collie mom said:


> Third class and Savannah is really getting it. Found some videos that are helpful. http://www.livingwithdogs.us/classes/treibball.html Have been doing the exercise where she has to line herself up with me. Asked the instructor is she will continue this class because the foundations require a lot of focus which really wipes my girl out. She is pushing the ball with her shoulders and figuring out how to get behind and push straight to me. Yeah!!!


Thats great you both are having so much fun!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Another great class. We worked on focus and having the dog line up facing you. First without the ball and then with the ball. Savannah is now pushing the ball only when I tell her to (hard for a ball crazy dog!) She is more consistent with pushing the ball towards me even if I move or the ball moves in another direction. We practiced getting the ball out of the corner and pushing toward me. She is getting there. Hoping the control and focus will translate to herding. Being careful with my cue so that she doesn't become confused with her cues for agility. Next week our instructor will be using two rooms so that we can have our dogs push farther. My girlie is worn out from all the brainwork. Yipppeee. Especially since is cold here in the Burgh and snowy.....


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a link to some great videos if you want to try teaching your dog at home...http://www.youtube.com/user/livingwithdogs


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

That is freaking awesome. I would love to get Colby and Ace into it, but they're both reactive


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Alas focus was not to be this Sunday. Silly girl was bored with "go to mat." She started out great but soon would go half way to the mat, face me and lay down. So we played the pivot game where you throw a treat over the dog's shoulder change your position and she had to come to me and align herself facing me. That was fun for awhile. Then I placed the ball between Savannah and me throw the treat over her shoulder, change my position behind the ball and she had to realign facing me without pushing the ball. (Ball between us). The last game we played our instructor placed the ball between two chairs so that she would have to exert pressure to push the ball forward. She did it the first time but Savannah being Savannah decided that it was an obstacle and jumped the ball! Of course everyone laughed and being the clown that she is she was extremely pleased with herself. She sashayed across the floor barking and wagging her tail. Since I do not want to discourage her from jumping as she is an agility dog my instructor said that she will come up with a plan next lesson. As always it was a fun class!! My girlie is tired once again!


----------

